# Concrete and light standard anchor bolts



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

As you can see from the picture, the concrete guys excelled at coating the threads
We tried heating the bolts to see if the concrete would spall off, nope
Tried quickly cooling it down with snow after being heated, nope
Tried the old wire brush method, nope
Tried hitting the bolt while hot and cold. nope nope 
Any ideas how to clean the threads out? 
And the project is in Churchill, which has only 1 flight today and its left already
At least they are straight and didnt get run over by a bobcat:thumbup:

Thanks

BTW, this is the least covered, the others are coated all the way up


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Are you sure you can't just unscrew the nut? If not get yourself a die and have at it.


----------



## derit (Jul 26, 2015)

I can only think to try vibration, but it cannot be worth the expense and trouble to test whatever tensile strength the mix has.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> Are you sure you can't just unscrew the nut? If not get yourself a die and have at it.


The nut only moves a bit and jams after a quarter turn.
3/4 dies are not something you will find in Churchill. And I think a die would be destroyed before it could finish 1 bolt. Also worried if the cutting oil will mess up the retaining wall these are poured in.
I need the crew out, and it costs $2300.00 cdn for a return ticket:blink::blink::blink::blink:


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

I've had some success with using white distilled vinegar to soften chico (sealing compound in sealoffs) and actually saw a guy use it to clear an EMT that had some concrete in it.

I don't know how you could hold the vinegar against the bolt though. Maybe a plastic bottle that can be slid over the bolt and sealed near the base? Cut the bottom off (it will be the top when turned upside down) and fill it with vinegar after sealing the bottom?

Did you call the concrete company, they may have some ideas.

PS: I guess (in the future) you might coat the threads with something (like petroleum jelly) prior to letting the concrete get poured.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

hardworkingstiff said:


> PS: I guess (in the future) you might coat the threads with something (like petroleum jelly) prior to letting the concrete get poured.


Or just tape them up.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Maybe if you can find something like this ?

http://northlandconstruction.com/product/speedy-clean-concrete-dissolver/

That and a hard wire brush


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

jw0445 said:


> Or just tape them up.


 The first group, we were there for the install and pour. And then left, as the next pour wasnt going to happen for a month or more.
We left the bolts (taped) with the GC, but obviously, they took the tape off to put on the template ( why? I'm not a concrete guy, so I can't dumb down to their level of thinking). Only 2 sets are messed up in that pour, so someone had a reason for removing the tape.
Doesn't matter at this point, what happened or who did what. Just have to come up with a solution to the problem.
Going to try an angle grinder with a knotted wire brush and maybe the vinegar suggestion.

Thanks


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

emtnut said:


> Maybe if you can find something like this ?
> 
> http://northlandconstruction.com/product/speedy-clean-concrete-dissolver/
> 
> That and a hard wire brush


saw that on the web, and if the pictures are real, looks like it would work
Bet I can't buy it here


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

wcord said:


> saw that on the web, and if the pictures are real, looks like it would work
> Bet I can't buy it here


Looks like they're all over Alberta... Emergency FED-EX maybe ??
Cheaper than a return flight !


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

wcord said:


> saw that on the web, and if the pictures are real, looks like it would work
> Bet I can't buy it here


The link is a canadian company. Out of Alberta it looks like.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

#6, 2216 - 27 Avenue, N.E.
Calgary, AB T2E 7A7

Mon-Fri 7:00am to 5:00pm
Sat 8:30-12
Closed Sun, Long Weekends

Phone (403) 531-0050
Fax (403) 531-0053
Toll Free 1-888-480-1034
Manager: Mel Currie


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

wcord said:


> saw that on the web, and if the pictures are real, looks like it would work
> Bet I can't buy it here


http://www.homehardware.ca/en/rec/i...ver-Cleaner/_/N-ntmae/No-168/R-I1620892?Num=0

Go figure ... Homeowners helping homeowners :thumbup:


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

spray white distilled vinegar to soften concrete every hour for 8 hours, let it sit overnite wraped in saran wrap, wire brush on drill next day.


----------



## gryczewskip (Oct 27, 2015)

Muratic acid

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rns (Mar 23, 2013)

Get a couple more nuts and start at the top. Run it down till it stops and back it off . Wire brush, repeat. It will go with patience. Hit it with a hammer a little bit to help. The nut will straighten the threads back up.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

The chemical/vinegar options all take time and of course, there was a push to be finished tonight.
Ended up with the apprentice and an angle grinder with a wire wheel; 4 hours later, 8 bolts are clean enough.
Thanks for the suggestions, but as i figured, there is seldom a quick fix for problems


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Metals expand and contract more than concrete... with temperature.

Cement in such thin layers can't suffer a propane torch.

So, for such a tiny job:

Heat, chip and brush.

Repeat. :thumbsup:

Don't get the metal so dang hot that you change its temper. :no:

The magic fluid works by sucking water away from the portland cement.

Cement sets by being hydrated.

Clinker is made by heating limestone up to a high heat... plus some additives.










The photo (Wiki: clinker) shows one hot ball tossed against a back drop of chilled clinker.

And, yes, they 'clink.'

"In the manufacture of Portland cement *clinker* occurs as lumps or nodules, usually 3 millimetres (0.12 in) to 25 millimetres (0.98 in) in diameter, produced by sintering (fused together without melting to the point of liquefaction) limestone and alumino-silicate materials such as clay during the cement kiln stage."

So, what you're doing when you hit ready-mix cement with heat -- is reversing the chemical reaction that 'set' the Portland cement.

( The very term 'Portland' refers to a mineral deposit on an island adjacent to England. It has nothing to do with Maine or Oregon. ) IIRC -- as always. :whistling2:

My photo evaporated. !

https://www.google.com/search?q=clinker&gws_rd=ssl


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Tesla,
Could you please expound on the galvanizing process present on the bolt hardware and the effects of artificial heat introduced directly onto that surface?
I'm curious as to the what temperature is present during the galvanizing process compared to the anticipated propane introduction, about 1,100C.
Please assume propane combustion with oxygen that would be present at sea level.
Much thanks


----------



## derit (Jul 26, 2015)

jrannis said:


> Could you please expound on the galvanizing process present on the bolt hardware and the effects of artificial heat introduced directly onto that surface?


Ow, that reminds me. The worst headache I ever experienced came from the fumes expelled after inadvertently resting a hot soldering iron on a galvanized box.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

If there's a bench grinder, I'd try that with a wire brush wheel. 

Things at the hardware store that might work - citric acid solvent / household cleaner, CLR calcium / lime / rust remover. 

Soak them in icewater, quench them in boiling water, take it directly to the grinder.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

wcord said:


> Also worried if the cutting oil will mess up the *retaining wall these are poured in*.





splatz said:


> Soak them in icewater, quench them in boiling water, *take it directly to the grinder*.


Not a bad suggestion but he may have a bit of a struggle dragging the retaining wall to the bench grinder...:laughing:

Pete


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Pete m. said:


> Not a bad suggestion but he may have a bit of a struggle dragging the retaining wall to the bench grinder...:laughing:
> 
> Pete


No pain no gain! 

:blink:

whoops!


----------



## jayrad1122 (Jul 31, 2008)

I've had luck with a thick wire wheel on a 4 1/2" grinder. http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/mibro-knotted-wire-brush-4-in
And also just running the nuts up and down on a deep socket and 1/2 electric impact.


----------



## wjcarty10 (Mar 9, 2013)

this is why i always cover the bolts with tape.... usually whoever is pouring the concrete either doesnt care about keeping the bolts clean.. or just get a little messy during the pour.. either way the tape always works for me


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

coating the bolt with a good graphite based grease or silicone oil will keep anything from adhering to them.
never-sieze works well also and the mud monkeys stay away from it religiously
for some reason they don't like the smoo on their hands:laughing:

you can mix 3 parts white vinegar and 1 part rubbing alcohol soak a sponge and wrap around the bolt with saran wrap.
(the alcohol will help penetrate and keep the vinegar from freezing)


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

There is one trick i done to keep the the thread clean is i use scrap peice of emt and get few nuts ( match to the bolt ) and close one end of emt and spot weld the other end of emt on the nut. Then screw it on and when the pour is done just unscrew it .. The threads will be clean..


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

frenchelectrican said:


> There is one trick i done to keep the the thread clean is i use scrap peice of emt and get few nuts ( match to the bolt ) and close one end of emt and spot weld the other end of emt on the nut. Then screw it on and when the pour is done just unscrew it .. The threads will be clean..


Perfect.


----------

